

What are ways in which a website makes money? - dseries

like advertizing is one. 
how about a website which allows you to use its application?
======
bdclimber14
Charging money for the service seems to be a decent model... That was a bit
sarcastic, but seriously monthly subscription fees are generally a solid
model. It depends on your market and customer profile though. Affiliate
marketing is another e.g. Mint.com.

~~~
dseries
ok. how about a website like slide.com, how do they monetize?

~~~
bdclimber14
I have no idea, and don't think I could bare it to find out. I'd recommend
spending less time on websites with sparkling pigs.

Sometimes, websites are in pre-revenue mode and are focused on user adoption
before "flipping the switch" e.g. just about every social networking site
ever.

